

The Esoteric Files Archive - bilalhusain
https://github.com/graue/esofiles

======
bmh100
Fascinating repository. Digital historical preservation is unfortunately
neglected compared to where it should be. It will be unfortunate for
historians 100 or 1000 years from now when the vast majority of our
interesting (to them) data is lost.

